# How do you feel about this type of physique?



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

People are always saying that a lean muscular body is the best compared to overly bulky muscles. I don't really compete in athletics any longer so I can really focus on aesthetics rather than the traditional strength & conditioning programs I had to do all my life. So how do you feel about a body like this?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow what a horrible body, that's almost embarrassing.

What kind of silly question is this? I'm a dude and I know that is an awesome body.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

iam trying to get his forearms there the most impressive part of his body. freakish. nice build but he would be alot greater if he did some stuff that targeted his upper traps.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Mon- biceps
Tue- biceps
Wed- bi/triceps
thu- biceps
fri- everything else

pretty scrawny _everything_ compared to the size of his beachmuscles.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

If I had a man with a body like that, Id never let him out of my sight.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> If I had a man with a body like that, Id never let him out of my sight.


well get your chains and dog collar and indoor cement post steardy and ready because iam getting there hunny <3

: )


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> well get your chains and dog collar and indoor cement post steardy and ready because iam getting there hunny <3
> 
> : )


Whoo hoo....:boogie.

Its just what the Dr. ordered. I would be healed.


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a little to much for me. I like men who are healthy and all but I could never date a guy like that. To extreme for me. But to each his own


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Great physique. Just don't forget the lower body.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

not my type... i dont like ALOT of muscle...


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Great physique. Just don't forget the lower body.


I guess I have a different definition of lean than some people. I don't see how it is too muscular or bulky. Ideal athletic body imo.


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

I kind of agree that the shoulders and arms look too big for the rest of the body. That being said I would love to have that kind of cut.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yum!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

smt074 said:


> I kind of agree that the shoulders and arms look too big for the rest of the body. That being said I would love to have that kind of cut.


But we haven't seen his lower body, so it's hard to make that proportional comparison.


----------



## toronto1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a guy and have no problem admitting that you've got something that most of us want. Dammit, now I feel like I need to start hitting the gym.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Too bad most people wear shirts all day long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

srschirm said:


> Great physique. Just don't forget the lower body.


I need to do the exact opposite. My legs are awesome will all the running I do. I am starting to a bit more cardio with my arms. I want to be leaner than that pic.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

gentleman caller said:


> So how do you feel about a body like this?


looks a bit high-maintenance for my taste

though I could likely otherwise be swayed...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If living with girls has taught me anything it's that they swoon over this type of strong muscular physique. Sucks when they are drooling over these bodies as I am sitting in the same room in my scrawny state.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

His arms are too much for me. I wouldn't want to look like that even if many women prefer it. I respect the work it takes to get and maintain that muscle though.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

eissejtsuj said:


> That's a little to much for me. I like men who are healthy and all but I could never date a guy like that. To extreme for me. But to each his own





rosa1992 said:


> not my type... i dont like ALOT of muscle...


Lulz.
So many girls say this until they actually come across a guy that looks like that in real life and they go absolutely nuts and want him. That pic is just about the perfect size that girls go ape**** over



millenniumman75 said:


> I need to do the exact opposite. My legs are awesome will all the running I do. I am starting to a bit more cardio with my arms. I want to be leaner than that pic.


Very skeptical that you'd have anything other than average legs from just running, unless you were an absolute genetic freak.
I've never seen legs on anyone that purely runs that were anything other than average. The legs on top sprinters didn't come from just running, plenty of heavy olympic lifting, squats and glute ham raises too.



Ospi said:


> If living with girls has taught me anything it's that they swoon over this type of strong muscular physique. Sucks when they are drooling over these bodies as I am sitting in the same room in my scrawny state.


Hit the gym and eat big then son.
I used to be insanely scrawny (except for the guy and man boobs ; typical skinny fat body) and my confidence has increased by ten-fold compared to what it used to be


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

What's interesting is that the guy in the pic isn't even aesthetic by bodybuilding standards (talking more 1950s-1980s period, not the freakish, ridiculous looking IFBB Pro Mr Olympia level guys of today like Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler etc, a look I don't find to be particularly aesthetically pleasing at all)
Waist is quite wide and he basically has no V-taper what so ever because of that. He looks more like a guy that actually seriously trains for strength and conditioning with a massively strong core section rather than a guy aiming for traditional bodybuilding aesthetics.

Two examples of great, classic aesthetics physiques below :

Steve Reeves, one of my favorite physiques (and no ****, but also an extremely good looking guy)










Frank Zane










(a bit leaner, as he came from a later period of bodybuilding using 'enhancements' which allowed him to drop to a lower bodyfat level whilst retaining all lean muscle mass).
Again, notice the powerful, wide lats and narrow waist.
Those proportions give Reeves and Zane the illusion that they're wider than they actually are.

Threads like this however, lead me to believe that the importance of that V-taper with that really thin waist is vastly overstated for having an attractive physique.
It seems like just being quite lean is enough to really get the girls going. I've heard of plenty of accounts from powerlifters with thick waists that have girls drooling all over their bodies simply because they have a good level of mass and are quite lean (around 9% bodyfat).
Seems to me that that the V-taper is more important for the bodybuilding stage (talking natural competitions, since most Mr-O sized guys have big waists anyway from HGH and insulin abuse), but not so much for overall real life attractiveness.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a sucker for muscles, so long as they're not from steroids, also I need a round tight butt to complete the package.


----------



## scribe (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish I could pack on some of the size the OP has, but I'm just not built that way. My frame wouldn't support that kind of bulk. Gotta get by with a leaner physique.


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

gentleman caller said:


> People are always saying that a lean muscular body is the best compared to overly bulky muscles. I don't really compete in athletics any longer so I can really focus on aesthetics rather than the traditional strength & conditioning programs I had to do all my life. So how do you feel about a body like this?


jesus christ man, is that you?!


----------



## dunno1234 (Sep 3, 2011)

motherof3 said:


> I'm a sucker for muscles, so long as they're not from steroids


why are you against steroids?


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> Mon- biceps
> Tue- biceps
> Wed- bi/triceps
> thu- biceps
> ...


Basically. While he looks better than 99% of guys out there, his physique is not ideal for me. Keep the low bodyfat, but build triceps, chest and back, and take it easy on the curls.

IMO, the best body is above-average sized (but not too big) and is trained for strength and power (not the beach) with very low body fat. This body has the best of everything: leanness, dense-looking muscles, looks like you could explode into a sprint or tackle someone any second, and you won't be accused of having "gym muscles".


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

He looks great.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a ittle to much for me baby


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rdrr said:


> Too bad most people wear shirts all day long.


I know! Such a waste.



Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> no ****


Sigh.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Too muscular.

This is much better:


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

veron said:


> Too muscular.
> 
> This is much better:


jard leto my love... i wish i was as sexy as you


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The chest looks nice but the arms (especially the forearms) are a bit much.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the exact same physique before I stopped working out.

Been wondering the same question too. Women keep saying they don't like 'too much bulk', but what qualifies as too much? The guy in the picture isn't particularly bulky... Mesomorph with a year or two of weightlifting and low body fat. Not high maintenance at all, except for the low body fat

I'd really like to see more honest opinions.

should I be afraid to exercise? x_x


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

hrnmhmm said:


> I'd really like to see more honest opinions.
> 
> should I be afraid to exercise? x_x


I agree. People saying his arms are too big... Really? I think he has a pretty badass physique.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

Kennnie said:


> jard leto my love... i wish i was as sexy as you


He has a nice face but he is really scrawny. Just stop working out and stop eating and anyone could look like that.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

People here _are_ giving honest opinions... but if you don't like them, you can always say to yourself that we're lying


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

cold fission cure said:


> Mon- biceps
> Tue- biceps
> Wed- bi/triceps
> thu- biceps
> ...


first off, i really hope this isnt your workout routine that is a terrible split

secondly to the OP: you have an amazing physique man, dont care what anyone says including the females


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

gentleman caller said:


> People are always saying that a lean muscular body is the best compared to overly bulky muscles. I don't really compete in athletics any longer so I can really focus on aesthetics rather than the traditional strength & conditioning programs I had to do all my life. So how do you feel about a body like this?


i like it. matter of fact i took it just because of the forearm development. this is the body of a dude whos constantly trying to push the envelope when it comes to development. he does this more as a lifestyle choice not just trying to look appealing to women though it may be apart of it. i seen those guys in gyms before 45 sets of bicep curls 9 different chest exercises repeat everyday. oh yeah and ab work. no leg or back or anything else at all. hes been working at that for a couple of years.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

is that really you op?


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Its a good physique. I would hardly classify that as "overly bulky muscles" though. That looks more like a lean muscular build. The Frank Zane guy somebody posted a pic of is more along the lines of what I think of as overly bulky. Just my opinion. Either way, just look the way you want. Worst thing you can do is shape your goal around what you think other people think is best.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a nice well toned body, but on a personal note it's too much muscle for me.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

ewww here is something i prefer MUCH more imo it is close to perfection.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Waist is quite wide and he basically has no V-taper what so ever because of that. He looks more like a guy that actually seriously trains for strength and conditioning with a massively strong core section rather than a guy aiming for traditional bodybuilding aesthetics.
> 
> It seems like just being quite lean is enough to really get the girls going. I've heard of plenty of accounts from powerlifters with thick waists that have girls drooling all over their bodies simply because they have a good level of mass and are quite lean (around 9% bodyfat).












V-taper is not necessary. As long as you are incredibly lean you will look good.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

^ That's better. I don't like much more muscle than that.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

bkhill5 said:


> ^ That's better. I don't like much more muscle than that.


I agree, that's the most muscle I would want on a man, very nice.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> ewww here is something i prefer MUCH more imo it is close to perfection.


What a terrible tattoo:lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

thats an awesome tattoo.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

It's like i'm looking into a mirror.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

bkhill5 said:


> ^ That's better. I don't like much more muscle than that.


GSP is a sexy beast. :yes


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

i personally dont like alot of muscles it creeps me out


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Layla said:


> I agree, that's the most muscle I would want on a man, very nice.


Y u like GSP but not OP? They're like the same amount of muscle.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Y u like GSP but not OP? They're like the same amount of muscle.


I was actually talking about the man with the tats, for some reason the GSP post didn't show up on my computer so the person I quoted as far as I knew was talking about the tat body.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

hngggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

hiimnotcool said:


> hngggghhhhhhhhhh


i like. alot of guys will always focus on mass to get bigger. anyone can get big. a diet consisting of bacon grease can get you big. but not to many people focus on getting there body just to look amazing. a thinly built guy who puts the same amount of emphasis on the very often seen neglected body parts the traps forearms, calves as much as the other parts will always blow a big dude out of the water to me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Anything in the Vin Diesel direction is no good to me.
They just look like guys who are insecure about their masculinity.
Aggressive brawny meat heads.

Less wrestler, more GQ, please.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Big guns, looks strong/cut.

Respect!


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Too muscular imo. Not saying it's unattractive to women but I personally wouldn't want to be that buff, would look weird as **** in skinny/slim jeans and I care more about my swag than being buff. Not to mention I think being that buff would attract the wrong kind of women.

I would rather have manny pacquiao's physique because he's slim but still toned and muscular -










hiimnotcool said:


> hngggghhhhhhhhhh


I don't understand people's obsession with zyzz, it's borderline homoerotic


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

gentleman caller said:


> People are always saying that a lean muscular body is the best compared to overly bulky muscles. I don't really compete in athletics any longer so I can really focus on aesthetics rather than the traditional strength & conditioning programs I had to do all my life. So how do you feel about a body like this?


I like it :yes


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

rosa1992 said:


> not my type... i dont like ALOT of muscle...


Same


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> I agree. People saying his arms are too big... Really? I think he has a pretty badass physique.


I agree as well. I also admire the work he put in to get it.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sigmund Freud says no lol. I think it's good to have some strength behind you, good for confidence. I do some weight-lifting myself. I think it looks good too, to an extent; but I think if you went much further that you actually lost your ability to run without waddling, without your arms hoisted high above your flanks as a consequence of your abdominals as though you were taking part in a sack race.. I never understood the whole bodybuilding thing, to me it's just another massive American neurosis.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I think the OP looks good. His arms and his forarms are the best part of his physique...like Dr. Hobo Scratch said you look great but don't neglect, body parts like, the back, legs, and calves


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hiimnotcool said:


> hngggghhhhhhhhhh


Someone call the cops, I think this guy stole my face.


----------



## slimm (Apr 13, 2012)

cold fission cure said:


> Mon- biceps
> Tue- biceps
> Wed- bi/triceps
> thu- biceps
> fri- everything else





50piecesteve said:


> first off, i really hope this isnt your workout routine that is a terrible split


LOL


----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)

Cardio is as important as strength


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

falling down said:


> Someone call the cops, I think this guy stole my face.


Upon further review, I don't think my face looks anything like his. Maybe the eyes or something. Don't call the cops.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Just don't become Captain Upperbody and you'll be good.


----------

